
Question About Using an Arris Modem to Broadcast Wifi - Alkin
OK, So I have an Arris DG2470, My Neighbors and I split the Internet Bill, But the Modem&#x2F;Router is in Their House.Is there a way USING my laptop, which receives the Signal fine, to broadcast it out through the Arris, I have it plugged up with a cat6 cable... It would be Really Helpful and Thank you in Advance.
======
Alkin
Please Help, If anyone knows about how to do this

------
Alkin
?

